# Advice on staining Masonite



## CanKuhn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a woodshop teacher and we do a CD Holder as a project. I use boiled linseed oil to stain the CD Holder and more often than not the masonite, which we use for the back of the project, ends up looking like this










When I do the demonstration mine turns out fine but I can't figure out what my students are doing wrong when they stain their projects.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with WudnHevn, unless they are using a sealer of some type


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Perhaps you don't stain but, just give it a cost or two of poly? 2 coats, 3 maximum will give a good finish.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sand it first. Masonite is conditioned with heat and pressure. This
makes it resistant to moisture.


----------



## CanKuhn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help Lumber jocks.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

When I finish it I flood it with thinned varnish, 50/50 spar varnish/mineral spirits. I let it drink it in for a while then wipe it tight. From your photo it looks like your BLO is a little thick and is not penetrating on the first coat. Thin it and have them put enough on to let it soak in.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Why not use shellac?
Bill


----------

